# How can i beat a chrysler 300 with a hemi!!!!



## broilly12 (Feb 3, 2007)

hey whats up people i have a altima 02 with a greddy cat back exhaust and a cold air intake from aem and i tend to race pretty often. my friend has a chrysler 300 with the hemi and i raced him and lost and i lost pretty bad. what other parts can i get to increase my HP i thought about changing the cams , and gettin a turbo kit but that can be pretty expenseive. any suggestions .....I NEED TO WIN


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

V6 or four cylinder?


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Yeah, if you have a 4-cylinder you'll pretty much need to go turbo to beat the 300, and not just a bolt-on either. You'll need to modify internals to get it up to ~300hp. If you have the v6, you'll need to either put in every mod available, or get a bolt-on turbo kit. 300c 1/4 mile time is around 13.8, and the project 3.5SE car in Nissan Performance Mag managed a 14.1 1/4 mile on their last go around (before the ECU reflash).


----------



## broilly12 (Feb 3, 2007)

acriml01 said:


> Yeah, if you have a 4-cylinder you'll pretty much need to go turbo to beat the 300, and not just a bolt-on either. You'll need to modify internals to get it up to ~300hp. If you have the v6, you'll need to either put in every mod available, or get a bolt-on turbo kit. 300c 1/4 mile time is around 13.8, and the project 3.5SE car in Nissan Performance Mag managed a 14.1 1/4 mile on their last go around (before the ECU reflash).


yea i have the v6 3.5 one. aww man ive seen the prices for turbo kits for my car they run for around 4-6k

thanks for the info ( seems like be stickin to beating riced out integra's, and civics for awhile)


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

I doubt you can beat an Integra or a Honda. LOL


----------



## broilly12 (Feb 3, 2007)

a lot of people sleep on the power and pick up of the 3.5, trust someone who has done it. ive races integras from 1994-97 and 03accords,and civics 93 -98, all were riced out( noise makers no real speed) and won


----------



## rich5150 (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm in the market to upgrade my DD (02 3.5se). Right now its bone stock except the Eibach springs. Do you guys think I'd see a signifigant gain from a air-intake, headers, mid-pipe, cat-back, grounding kit? If I did it all at the same time?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

nitrous will do it. jeez, you guys act like a 300 is some kind of unbeatable beast. 
and of course, you mean racing at the track - right? dont make me close this thread...


----------



## bolt_on_alty (May 28, 2007)

what? first of all aparently performance mag cant drive. i have an 02 altima 3.5 i have intake exaust headers and lightened flywheel and stage 3clutch. now either i have a lucky motor or ppl r confused. my buddy has a drag slip of 14.011 in his prelude sh. ive smoked him multiple times from starts or rolls and he cant keep up. srt 8 300s run 13.4 1/4s and have 90 more hp then the stock hemi. leaving me to believe they cnt manage more than a 13.9. maybe its cuz i have alot of miles or sumthin, but ive beat 350s and g35s and srt4s. so. . . um . . . idk


----------



## primerblack200sx (Aug 29, 2004)

ive raced a 300 and charger and beat both with my 3.5 auto...mods:i/h/e, tb spacer, removed butterfly in intake mani, and drop resistor mod...i dont know how it'll do stock but i beat them with my mods...also consider that the 300 and charger are heavy


----------



## tsr0003 (May 8, 2004)

rich5150 said:


> I'm in the market to upgrade my DD (02 3.5se). Right now its bone stock except the Eibach springs. Do you guys think I'd see a signifigant gain from a air-intake, headers, mid-pipe, cat-back, grounding kit? If I did it all at the same time?


With my mods (everything on your wish list but headers) I am at 220 SAE w/ 4AT. I haven't been able to catch any local events to run qtr times but I got the think as heavy as he is running with the hemi you have a chance.


----------

